# ICE BYTER Walkway Deicer -



## michigan salt (Nov 19, 2008)

HOT NEW ICE MELTER!! Ice Byter Walkway Deicer

A natural mineral blend of sodium and calcium coated with liquid magnesium that will dissolve quickly and continue to penetrate through frozen surfaces. Ice Byter Walkway Deicer is finer than ordinary rock salt and ideal for use on walkways or in hand spreaders where product control and placement is essential. BYTES right through the ice!

Effective below -0 o F

Available in 50# Bags - 50 Bags Per Pallet - 18 to 24 Pallets per truckload

888-340-SALT(7258)

WE WILL DELIVER ANYWHERE !! EMAIL ME FOR A RATE AND PRICE !!!! 
ussmileyflag

[email protected]


----------

